# MOHS Surgery Coding



## tholcomb (Nov 15, 2011)

Good morning Coders,

I have a question regarding MOHS surgery patient has Medicare, had MOHS done to right lateral medial cheek, and Right medial cheek the claim was coded below, Medicare is denying line 8 14040 stating that services already processed for payment line 4 there is 2 different sites any suggestions 

1)17311
2)17312
3)17312-59
4)14040
5)17311-59
6)17312-59
7)17312-59
8)14040-59 

Thank you,
TH


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I see why Medicare doesn't want to pay for the 14040-59. According to the definition for 14040, there is no difference between lateral medial cheek and medial cheek; all it covers is cheeks in general. I really don't think Medicare will pay for the extra 14040 for this reason.


----------



## tholcomb (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you John I asked to appeal the claim along with the medical record.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 22, 2011)

No big. Hope Medicare will reconsider.


----------

